# Where to buy a power inverter?



## Tropicalelf (Jul 10, 2018)

Recently moved to Portugal and need to buy a power inverter to go from 12v to 220/240v to be attached to a leisure battery. Is there a Portuguese chain store or type of store that would sell them? (Maybe equivalent of Halfords in the uk?) thanks!


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Tropicalelf said:


> Recently moved to Portugal and need to buy a power inverter to go from 12v to 220/240v to be attached to a leisure battery. Is there a Portuguese chain store or type of store that would sell them? (Maybe equivalent of Halfords in the uk?) thanks!


I found this website a few months ago. It might be what you are lookingt for.

https://mauser.pt/

In particular

https://mauser.pt/catalog/index.php?cPath=23_68_1431

I have made 1 purchase from them that went well.


----------



## Tropicalelf (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info! We are on the road so were hoping to find a physical site store/shop we could walk into and buy the inverter today or tomorrow... do you know any big hardware store chains for example that we could search the name of?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Not promising but I have seen similar stuff in Leroy Merlin in amongst the solar panels, etc.

Also, it depends where you are but we have a place in Coimbra called Mixtronica that might be worth checking out.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I've just remembered you also have Norauto - like Halfords.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Tropicalelf said:


> Recently moved to Portugal and need to buy a power inverter to go from 12v to 220/240v to be attached to a leisure battery. Is there a Portuguese chain store or type of store that would sell them? (Maybe equivalent of Halfords in the uk?) thanks!


You can get in contact with Amumot, the owner Andre` is Pro and turning around PT in his van. https://www.amumot-shop.de/


----------



## Labhras (Mar 28, 2019)

Many stores carry these things. Auto parts stores, sporting goods stores, Radio Shack, Sears, Target. All you have to do is ask where they are. inverterreview.com has them in their sporting goods area. They're used for camping a lot.


----------



## Uatchit (Dec 23, 2019)

You may purchase power inverter from online store. But before making any purchase read details and inverter review at inverterreview.com carefully. This will help to understand that the product fulfill all requirements. Thanks


----------



## Richl (Jan 11, 2020)

The inverters with the lowest surge ratings are the high-speed electronic switching type (the most common). These are typically from 25% to 50% maximum overload. This includes most inverters made by Statpower, Exeltech, Power to Go, and nearly all the inexpensive inverters in the 50 to 5000-watt range. The highest surge ratings are the transformer based, low-frequency switchers. This includes most Xantrex, Magnum, and Outback Power. Surge ratings on these can range up to 300% for short periods. For more details visit inverterreview.com


----------

